# مشروع تحكم



## إبراهيم طه (29 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم الإخوة الأعضاء والزوار :77:
في الحقيقة اطلب مساعدة بخصوص مشروع تخرج 
موضوع المشروع التحكم في الري عن طريق الـplc 
في الوقت الحالي محتاج لي معرفة لغة المخطط السلمي ladder 
بالإضافة لإفكر في التحكم :31:. علي سبيل المثال سنستعمل حساسات لمعرفة مستوي الماء في الخزن الذي سوف يتصل بطرمبه لرفع الماء في حالة النقصان .وهكذا:81:
إنتهيت من الباب الأول وهو عباره عن مقدمة تحوي نبزة عن الحاكمات القابله للبرمجة plc's 
والباب الثاني يحوي علي مكوني الـplc إنتهيت من المكون المادي وتبقي المكون البرمجي
ارجوا الإفاده معي خالص شكري :11:


----------

